
Delaware becomes the first American state to ban child marriages - dhaneshnm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/delaware-bans-child-marriage-becoming-first-state-to-do-so-1526053511
======
mrslave
While it is interesting to discover that things we deem obscene are permitted,
and sometimes occur, and that the occurrence of something as severe as a ten
year old marrying their rapist is non-zero, it is very dishonest to discuss
these things without statistics.

These articles often start with specifics of the most obscene cases, then
should they ever get to frequencies, conflate many not-as-severe or irrelevant
cases, to bolster the appearance of severity. E.g. a statistic might include
marriages where either party is under 18 years.

------
dhaneshnm
As an immigrant from a south asian country, I was super surprised to learn
that child marriages are legal in US. And children are often married to their
rapists[1].

1.[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/opinion/sunday/child-
marr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/opinion/sunday/child-marriage-
delaware.html)

